# UK Spouse Visa application-Does tenancy agreement document have to be the original?



## marque vue (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi All,

I am applying for my UK spouse visa and have to provide evidence of my tenancy agreement. As we have renewed our tenancy we were only asked to sign one copy of the agreement which the estate agents keep and they only email us a copy of the new tenancy agreement. If we print this out will it be ok to submit this copy with the application or does it have to be the original?? we have the original tenancy agreement for when we first moved into our home however the estate agents say they only email copies of renewals. If we provide both the first original copy with the email copy and email from estate agent as proof will this be ok?? If we can't get an original copy what are our options?

PLEASE HELP ASAP.

Thanks in advance!
M


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Get the estate agent to stamp or authenticate the copy.


----------



## marque vue (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi Joppa - thanks for a quick reply. 
The problem is - I am in NZ, they are in the UK, and all I have is the PDF of the only original - and can't get a estate agents stamp on it.
Would sending the original from last year, this years agreement printed from PDF, PLUS a print out of the email from the estate agent when they sent the PDF stating that this is a copy of the new agreement?

Has anyone struck a problem sending a copy/scan of thier tenancy agreement before?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You may get away with it, but the safest thing to do is to ask your estate agent to post you a letter stating that the said tenancy agreement is a true copy of the original.


----------



## silken (Apr 2, 2015)

Is it a completely new tenancy agreement or just a renewal form? I know with my old tenancy, we always kept the same tenancy agreement but the estate agents requested us to sign a renewal every year but the tenancy agreement remained exactly the same, we never received a new one because it was just a rolling contract. The renewal thing with the estate agent was just a formality, apparently. I applied for a visit visa for my husband using my old tenancy agreement (rolling contract) and didn't bother sending the renewal papers and everything was fine but the requirements for visit visas are obviously less stringent. It really depends on the terms of your tenancy contract, if the renewal is actually a brand new tenancy agreement, then yes, you need the original or a certified copy.

I suppose you should ask the estate agent to courier over a certified copy of the original tenancy agreement to you (stamped/authenticated by them as a true copy of the original). This would probably be the best thing to do, don't want to risk being refused over something so silly


----------

